# kudzu bug



## Lee Woodie (May 8, 2012)

laying eggs.

Nikon D80 fl-55mm macro with a manual 2x tele handheld 5.6 iso-400


----------



## rip18 (May 8, 2012)

Whoa!  Now that is really cool!  Up close & personal too!  I like the diagonal leading lines in this shot!


----------



## quinn (May 8, 2012)

Wow!Now that is too cool Lee!


----------



## leo (May 9, 2012)

Super capture Lee


----------



## fishfryer (May 9, 2012)

Detail in spades!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2012)

Very nice!!!


----------



## papasmurff (May 9, 2012)

nice shot, but I hate those things.


----------



## cornpile (May 9, 2012)

Dang Lee,that is a heck of a shot. Over the top detail,PERFECT


----------



## Crickett (May 10, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## carver (May 10, 2012)

Really nice capture Lee


----------



## Hoss (May 13, 2012)

Really neat capture, Lee.  They don't eat enough of that stuff.

Hoss


----------



## wvdawg (May 13, 2012)

Beautiful capture Lee!  Way to go!


----------

